# Order Status: "open"-what does this mean?



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

When I go to the order status page, it says "open".

Does this mean the order is still awaiting verification? Because I got my verification email?
Does it mean the powerbook is literally not finished? THe parts haven't been put in? The order isn't xomplete?

Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2004)

It means that your order has been verified, but nothing's happened yet.  No assembly or anything.

Or it could mean that something is happening, but the order page hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

Ahaha.....got it
T
Linkage
Thanks anyway.
What I want to know is when it says
 "Apple is working on your order or order line. You can see the estimated date your order will ship from Apple. "
Is Apple actually working on it, constructing it, or is it sitll being processed?
Sorry Im just excited.

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2004)

Hehe.. I know the feeling -- I checked my order status page several times a day when I first ordered my G4/400 back in 1999.  Couldn't wait for it to get to me, then one day I went to lunch (I had it shipped to my work) and got a call on my way back to the office.  My buddy said two huge containers arrived for me, from Apple... and wanted me to get back ASAP and open them... hehe...   I'm still using that same computer to this day for all my work.  Damn, Apples are reliable.

At any rate, the "Open" status should only remain for a few days, if even that.  It just means that the order has been approved and that assembly instructions have been sent to the warehouse but have not been fulfilled yet, probably because it's in line behind some other computers.

Patience!  It will come, and it will be great.

What kind of computer did you order, and what does the estimated delivery date say?


----------



## Convert (Sep 5, 2004)

I ordered myself a 12 inch Powerbook, with 512 mb RAM, Bluetooth etc, wireless, 60GB HD...

It's all standard except the ram.

I had a theory that it shouldn't take long, because all thye have to do is get a normal model and add a bit of RAM. But then i remebered they probably dont keep standard models already built, because if someone wants an 80GB HD, then they have to remove the 60GB....wasting time.

So it'll take longer than I expected. THe shipping date is 13th Sept, which really isn't bad.

I've NEVER ordered from Apple before, I've always wanted  a mac. I ahev never ordered a computer to be delivered too. So quite  afew new experiences.

I really can't wait


----------



## Convert (Sep 17, 2004)

It's here.

The 12 inch beauty is in my hands.

I have to say the first thing that amazed me was the size. And the looks. It looks amazing, and it's small! I love the apple on the cover.

It's fast, hell, picking up the LAN was amazing, and hassle free.
I just love expose.


I have one question, can anyone recommend a good way fo transerring files between my PC to my PB? Will Bluetooth work?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2004)

If you have a hub or a switch around, just connect both of them to the hub with ethernet cables, then turn on Windows Sharing in the Sharing Preference Pane and log into the Mac from the PC.

Or, turn on FTP Sharing and do the same thing.

If you don't have a hub or a switch around, get a hold of a crossover cable -- it's basically an ethernet cable, but two key wires are not crossed, so it works between two computers without a hub or switch -- you just connect the ethernet port on one computer to the ethernet port on the other.  Your PowerBook's ethernet port should be able to do this kind of setup even without the special crossover cable, but the PC may not, so a crossover cable would be the safe way to go.  Other than not having a hub or switch in between the computers, the rest of the procedure would be the same... turn on sharing!  

Hope that helps, and congratulations!  I'm quite envious!


----------



## Viro (Sep 18, 2004)

The 12" Powerbooks are nice machines. I love mine to bits


----------



## Convert (Sep 18, 2004)

Cheers El, looks like I'll be using the ethernet!
I'll be signing up for the .mac service soon.

Viro, they are great arent they?


----------



## Viro (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes. If you've got the $$$ (or £££ or ), head on over to http://www.crucial.com and max out your RAM. If you work with large photos or like me work with very large datasets, the RAM is definitely worth it.


----------



## bobw (Sep 18, 2004)

Premium 1GB DDR PC2700 128x64 200Pin - $159.00;

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4158153


----------

